# Angel exploring the couch and floor



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Tonight she decided to explore the couch and floor in the living room


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My tiels walk around on the floor everyday. They seem to prefer walking over flying even though they are both fully flighted.

I love her black pearls


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's a little explorer


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe and Redshift both prefer walking on the floor to flying anywhere. If anything, they'll fly to the floor just to hop around on things


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

How sweet ! I'm another with a bird who likes exploring the floor and the sofa (especially the cushions!) as opposed to flying about on things. Looks like Angel is enjoying a good ole check out of things.


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

She is slowly checking more things out, still a little afraid of weird noises but getting better. And yeah she likes to walk around more then fly.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

My tiels spend time both flying and walking.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

That is really adorable.


----------

